# VW factory recalls (so far)



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

so i am taking my Tig in for its 10k service this friday, i am going to ask them to perform all service recalls just to make sure it is 100%.

what i am looking for is all of the known recalls and these are the ones that i know of...

1. reverse light
2. automatic headlights

i ran my VIN, but only the reverse light pulls up. does anyone know or have the VW action code for the automatic headlights?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No recall on the automatic lights that I'm aware of. Not even sure there's a TSB issued yet. Took mine in for that and they couldn't fix it. Apparently you have to get them to get on the phone with VW.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

socialD said:


> No recall on the automatic lights that I'm aware of. Not even sure there's a TSB issued yet. Took mine in for that and they couldn't fix it. Apparently you have to get them to get on the phone with VW.


It’s a software update, yours still not fixed?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

autostrophic said:


> It’s a software update, yours still not fixed?


if its software, do they download the update from VW?
im sure if i tell them this, they will not actually contact the tech line...


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> if its software, do they download the update from VW?
> im sure if i tell them this, they will not actually contact the tech line...


No need to call tech line, just hook up to computer and install. The updates come directly from VW in Wolfsburg.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

autostrophic said:


> It’s a software update, yours still not fixed?


No but I haven't been back since that first attempt. They had it for a few hours. Hooked it up. Compared values to another Tig on the lot. Came up empty.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

socialD said:


> No but I haven't been back since that first attempt. They had it for a few hours. Hooked it up. Compared values to another Tig on the lot. Came up empty.


Sounds like they don’t know what they’re doing.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

autostrophic said:


> Sounds like they don’t know what they’re doing.


this is exactly what i am worried about with my dealer hahaha

but i will tell them to check the software on my car and see if there is any updates. i will report back after friday!


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> this is exactly what i am worried about with my dealer hahaha
> 
> but i will tell them to check the software on my car and see if there is any updates. i will report back after friday!


Have them check to make sure the rear main seal isn't leaking. I took mine in at 8k and they found an oil leak. They told me some early Tiguans they have seen a few leaking. They took mine apart and found it was a freeze out plug leaking. They did have to remove my transmission.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

smg64ct203 said:


> Have them check to make sure the rear main seal isn't leaking. I took mine in at 8k and they found an oil leak. They told me some early Tiguans they have seen a few leaking. They took mine apart and found it was a freeze out plug leaking. They did have to remove my transmission.


thanks for the info and heads up! i will be sure to have them check it. now if they do thats another story! hahaha

but does anyone know what our software version number is? i want to make sure they actually checked it...yes, im paranoid like that haha


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

smg64ct203 said:


> Have them check to make sure the rear main seal isn't leaking. I took mine in at 8k and they found an oil leak. They told me some early Tiguans they have seen a few leaking. They took mine apart and found it was a freeze out plug leaking. They did have to remove my transmission.


What was the build date on your Tiguan?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

*Safety recall 10F7 - 4 vehicles affected*

USA only:

Volkswagen has notified the NHTSA about four (4) vehicles that are subject to a safety recall involving
the engine support bolts.

The four (4) vehicles affected by this recall are all retail sold (none in dealer inventory).

• Recall Description: Affected vehicles may have engine support bolts that were not properly
torqued at the engine factory. Improperly torqued engine support bolts can result in an
unexpected engine breakdown, sudden loss of engine power and a crash without warning.

• Precautions: If a banging sound is heard coming from the engine compartment while the
vehicle is in motion, owners are advised to stop in a safe location as soon as possible and
contact an authorized Volkswagen dealer to have the vehicle inspected.

• Repair Solution: Replace the engine support and associated bolts. Repairs can begin on
March 16, 2018.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

autostrophic said:


> USA only:
> 
> Volkswagen has notified the NHTSA about four (4) vehicles that are subject to a safety recall involving
> the engine support bolts.


Is this a total of only 4 cars or is it 4 car models that can have this issue? If only 4 vehicles, does VW know which 4 vehicles (VINs) are effected? Will there be any recalls or notifications to owners or do we just have to wait for the "funny noises" to see if our engine mounts are bad? More info would be appreciated if possible.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Is this a total of only 4 cars or is it 4 car models that can have this issue? If only 4 vehicles, does VW know which 4 vehicles (VINs) are effected? Will there be any recalls or notifications to owners or do we just have to wait for the "funny noises" to see if our engine mounts are bad? More info would be appreciated if possible.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Hey Don! This being the Tiguan MQB forum I am assuming everybody knows that my post is related to the 2018 Tiguan LWB, sorry about that. It's for 4 vehicles only and yes as per normal procedure the owners will be notified. Very small recall but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*2018 Tiguan Recall/Rattle TSB*

Hi everyone,

* REACALL INFOR.
I was online searching for rattle helps and found that there is Recall for some 2018 Tiguan.
"Lower Ball Joint
START DATE
06-22-2018
DESCRIPTION
The nut holding the lower ball joint of the front wheel in each side may be loose or improperly torqued. A loose or improperly torqued ball joint nut can result in dislocation of the lower ball joint. This may cause steering, traction or other stability issues relating to the front wheels and potentially result in a crash.
REMEDY
DO NOT DRIVE YOUR VEHICLE - Contact VW Roadside Assistance at 1-800-411-6688 to have your vehicle towed for FREE to your nearest Volkswagen dealer for repair. Dealers will replace one or both of the lower ball joint nuts in your vehicle for FREE. Your Volkswagen dealer will provide you with a loaner vehicle for FREE if needed."

*RATTLE TSB 
Because the recall, i called roadside assistance and have the vehicle towed. While i was there i describe the rattling issue and talk about how peoples in this forum can't get their issue resolve. The service guy told me there is a TSB for rattling in B pillar. As i mentioned a lot of peoples have this issue and can't get the issue resolve so i asked the people in service if that is even repair able or just simply wasting my time: The guy from the service department told me its repair able and its a easy fix. IDK if i would believe that since not many people have this issue fixed. What you guys think?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No way in hell I'm having them tear open the headliner for that very minor rattle that only shows up on warm days on rough roads and is easily covered by the radio.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

socialD said:


> No way in hell I'm having them tear open the headliner for that very minor rattle that only shows up on warm days on rough roads and is easily covered by the radio.


Wait you saying they will have to open up the entire headliner and the pillar???? that ratting its annoying and plus all four of my doors rattles too. if i turn up the radio it just gonna get worst.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like yours is more serious. Only rattle I have is a very light tapping sound coming from around the driver's seat belt anchor point that I can only hear with the radio completely off. I'm in the Pacific Northwest with relatively mild temps though. Maybe it would be worse with more heat.

But yeah the fix is messy/ineffective/makes things worse it seems in at least some instances.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8903433-2018-Tiguan-Issues-Purchased-on-9-16-B-Pillar


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

*Apparently my Tiguan isn't applicable to any of the recalls*

Long story short.
Took it to the dealer for Bpillar issues and others. Looked up some recalls and found the following.
NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 18V324000
Lower Ball Joint Separation 

NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 18V262000
Rear Shocks may have Poor Welds
If the lower loop of the rear shock absorber detaches, there may be a loss of vehicle control, increasing the risk of a crash.

NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 18V159000
Improperly Torqued Engine Support Bolts

NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 18V102000
Incorrect Driver Air Bag Installed/FMVSS 208

NHTSA CAMPAIGN NUMBER: 17V662000
Back-Up Lights may not be Bright Enough/FMVSS 108


was later informed my car is not applicable to any. 
We purchased it in October of 2017, so wasn't THAT new, and I do definitely have a b-pillar rattle. 
The crap?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah none apply to ours built 8/17 either. Seems some bugs were introduced _after_ the initial run strangely.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

socialD said:


> Yeah none apply to ours built 8/17 either. Seems some bugs were introduced _after_ the initial run strangely.


Indeed, it's weird but it is what it is. As long as those issues are not actually existent on my car.


----------

